# Got it Mate :-)



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:

Its been a great pleasure to interact with the expat members through this forum and every information shared in here is so much useful at various stages of the PR Application process. Many Thanks 

Wishing you all 'Good Luck' and All the best for the applications awaiting CO allocation / Visa Grant :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome news M
Congratulations..


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent news Maddy. Congratulations.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Awesome news M
> Congratulations..


Many Thanks Anjali


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> Excellent news Maddy. Congratulations.


Thank u so much Marcus


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats, all the best for the move now


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> congrats, all the best for the move now


Thanks Mate


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy, good to hear that... when is your flights booked... lane:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jaffarms said:


> Congrats buddy, good to hear that... when is your flights booked... lane:


Thanks Mate


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations, when are you planning to make the move?


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Maddy!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Have a wonderful life ahead!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations, when are you planning to make the move?


Thanks Maz  Its on the cards.. mostly by March or April...will let you know...

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

raktim said:


> Congratulations Maddy!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Have a wonderful life ahead!!


Thanks Raktim 

Cheers.


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

I wish you all the best Maddy and thank you for all the valuable insights you shared with us for the past couple of months.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Esurfer said:


> I wish you all the best Maddy and thank you for all the valuable insights you shared with us for the past couple of months.


Thanks Mate. Very Glad to hear that people are getting benefited from the posts and will continue to do so for sure 

Cheers.


----------



## dswan (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Maddy

Congratulations...!!! Njoy and good luck...!! 

Cheers..!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

dswan said:


> Hey Maddy
> 
> Congratulations...!!! Njoy and good luck...!!
> 
> Cheers..!!


Thank You


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats mate 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

aussieland said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank You


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations Mate, May u have every success in your Future life


----------



## andiaircon (Dec 5, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:
> 
> ...


Hi Maddy

Congratulations, I have been ready ur posts for a while as I'm just making final decision on starting paper work forgiving family to Perth
Would you recommend an agent or do the work yourself 

All the best


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations Maddy!

I wish you the best for your new life ahead!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Congratulations Mate, May u have every success in your Future life


Thank You So Much...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

andiaircon said:


> Hi Maddy
> 
> Congratulations, I have been ready ur posts for a while as I'm just making final decision on starting paper work forgiving family to Perth
> Would you recommend an agent or do the work yourself
> ...


Thank You.

Agent a big No No. Do it by yourself --> you will learn, you will save money in agent fees and you will feel self satisfied too.

Good Luck with your application !


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Congratulations Maddy!
> 
> I wish you the best for your new life ahead!


Thank You Very Much


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Mani,

This is AWESOME AWESOME news mate.......!!!!!!

I told ya you are near  I am really happy that I was right 

This is great news, PARTY time, time to update the timelines in your signature. Dont become infrequent now to this forum, your expertise is very much needed here by all inquisitive souls................!!!

Hope we will meet in Perth.....keep sharing your 'gyan' on WA, Mr 'WA Expert' :tongue1:

Enjoy the moment buddy, party hard!!!:focus:

Take care, have fun, see ya soon.

-Varun


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you so much, Varun.

Don't worry, I will continue to be an active contributor to this forum  

Good Luck with your application. All the best.

Cheers !!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Originally Posted by andiaircon 
Hi Maddy

Congratulations, I have been ready ur posts for a while as I'm just making final decision on starting paper work forgiving family to Perth
Would you recommend an agent or do the work yourself 

All the best


MaddyOZ said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Agent a big No No. Do it by yourself --> you will learn, you will save money in agent fees and you will feel self satisfied too.
> 
> Good Luck with your application !


One more thing, If you are stuck anywhere in the self application submission process, you can always give a shout here and u will surely get help in this forum...  

Cheers !


----------



## andiaircon (Dec 5, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Originally Posted by andiaircon
> Hi Maddy
> 
> Congratulations, I have been ready ur posts for a while as I'm just making final decision on starting paper work forgiving family to Perth
> ...


Thanks Maddy

It does all seem a bit of a maze to start with.
It looks to me that I need the ACS first. Then do I need IELTS or is my original English qualification any good
Then do I go for state sponsor 

Once have all the above I go for online application

Cheers for advice


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

andiaircon said:


> Thanks Maddy
> 
> It does all seem a bit of a maze to start with.
> It looks to me that I need the ACS first. Then do I need IELTS or is my original English qualification any good
> ...


Yes, you are already on! 

1) ACS Application
2) IELTS (Min 6 in all for DIAC is mandatory. You may have to score more, if you need to claim 65 points)
3) SS Application
4) Apply for 176 GSM Application
5) 176 Visa -> PCC, Medicals submission

Wait for CO Allocation and Approval grant good news.

Looking at the processing time standards, if you start the ACS this month. By Mar 2012 you will get the Visa.

Cheers and Good Luck.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Maddy,

Congrats!! and best of luck....
When r u planning to fly to Oz?
Dost....keep in touch....
btw, for which SS you had applied?

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

harshal said:


> Maddy,
> 
> Congrats!! and best of luck....
> When r u planning to fly to Oz?
> ...


Thanks Mate. 

By March or April 2012, Western Australia SS.

Cheers!


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Good Luck!*



MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Maddy! I am very pleased for you and I know what this means. We both almost got it together (couple of days back). I got my 176 SS for South Australia on the 1st of Dec. I am originally from Chennai, India and being living in Dubai, UAE for 8 years. I have an appointment with the Australian Counsulate in Dubai tomorrow to get our visas stamped on our passport.

I will keep following your post and how you manage to settle down in Perth. I have time till Oct 2012 and I am yet to decide when to make the move.

Good Luck & Best Wishes,
Adrian :clap2:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

adrian_jeremiah said:


> Congratulations Maddy! I am very pleased for you and I know what this means. We both almost got it together (couple of days back). I got my 176 SS for South Australia on the 1st of Dec. I am originally from Chennai, India and being living in Dubai, UAE for 8 years. I have an appointment with the Australian Counsulate in Dubai tomorrow to get our visas stamped on our passport.
> 
> I will keep following your post and how you manage to settle down in Perth. I have time till Oct 2012 and I am yet to decide when to make the move.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adrian 

Its a tentative plan as of now but will surely post the details once i move.

Good Luck and All the best!!

Cheers...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

@adrian_jeremiah - You need to take appointment with the consulate for visa evidencing? I thought, You can go with the letter and give your passport and collect it the next day once the label is evidenced in your passport. Isn't it possible?

Cheers.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> @adrian_jeremiah - You need to take appointment with the consulate for visa evidencing? I thought, You can go with the letter and give your passport and collect it the next day once the label is evidenced in your passport. Isn't it possible?
> 
> Cheers.


In Dubai, you have to as access to the embassy premisses is only available by appointment. It's a quick process actually - the stamping takes about 5 - 10 minutes depending on how busy they are and they only do evidencing on certain days only, hence the need for the appointment.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay Maz I am planning to go tomorrow to get the evidencing done. Here no appointment required, you can drop in with the letter and passport and it will be done in 10 mins.

Cheers.


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Got it Stamped 2 hours back!*



Maz25 said:


> In Dubai, you have to as access to the embassy premisses is only available by appointment. It's a quick process actually - the stamping takes about 5 - 10 minutes depending on how busy they are and they only do evidencing on certain days only, hence the need for the appointment.


Dear Maz,

Thank you for the feedback. Yes, I called VFS Australia yesterday and got an appointment for 10 AM this morning with the Australian Consulate in Dubai. The entire process took around 15 mins.

The visa stamping is done on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and only appointment. There is no charges for stamping. Just print the Visa Grant letter and the Appointment Notification and present it at the Australian Consulate.

I just got mine done and pleased with the service. Thank you once again for your help.

Best Regards,
Adrian


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day! I am happy to inform you all that I have got my VE 176 PR visa granted today !!! :first: lane:
> 
> ...


Congrats Maddy!! Good Luck with the move.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Congrats Maddy!! Good Luck with the move.


Thank You Coolsnake  Good Luck with your application..All the best...

Cheers


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thank You Coolsnake  Good Luck with your application..All the best...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.. Do share your application timeline.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ACS Application to Visa Grant - 3 months 20 days in total. 

This includes WA SS application and approval that happened on the same day... 

CO Allocation happened in 20 days from the date of application.

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Timeline :

ACS Approval 27th Sep 2011
WA SS Applied 17th Oct 2011
WA SS Approved 17th Oct 2011
176 Application Submitted 20th Oct 2011 (India, OZ PCC Front loaded)
CO Allocation happened on 10th Nov 2011
HK PCC and Medicals Requested on 11th Nov 2011
Medicals finalized on 16th Nov 2011
HK PCC reached DIAC on 5th Dec 2011
Visa Grant - 6th Dec 2011 

Cheers!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Timeline :
> 
> ACS Approval 27th Sep 2011
> WA SS Applied 17th Oct 2011
> ...


Wow!!! Many Congrats mate...

That WA SS timeline - Awesome!!!  Coolio.. Enjoy!

Cheers!
VJ


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Wow!!! Many Congrats mate...
> 
> That WA SS timeline - Awesome!!!  Coolio.. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Thanks Vijay. All the best for your application... Wishing you a speedy grant 

Cheers!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Vijay. All the best for your application... Wishing you a speedy grant
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate!


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!! Mine should, hopefully, be not for much longer. lol..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

twinkle-toes said:


> Congratulations!! Mine should, hopefully, be not for much longer. lol..


Thank You...Wishing you a speedy grant of Visa 

Good Luck..Cheers...


----------



## rameshrk (Oct 31, 2010)

MaddyOz,

Hearty Congrats!!!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rameshrk said:


> MaddyOz,
> 
> Hearty Congrats!!!!


Thank you Ramesh... What stage r u wid ur application?

Good Luck 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Visa evidencing completed today... All set to roll towards OZ land for good 

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

twinkle-toes said:


> Congratulations!! Mine should, hopefully, be not for much longer. lol..


If its 176 and the CO allocation is done already. Then the only action for you is to make sure all the required documents / medicals are changed to 'MET'. Once done you should only check your inbox for the grant letter anytime... 

Good Luck. All the best...

Cheers....!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Congratulations, when are you planning to make the move?


Maz - Can you tell me the winter season max temp in Perth area? I believe summer would reach upto 35/36.

Cheers.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear MaddyOZ;

Are you Western Australia bound?When are you planning to Leave for Perth?Is it validating or permanent?

Thanks.




MaddyOZ said:


> Maz - Can you tell me the winter season max temp in Perth area? I believe summer would reach upto 35/36.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear MaddyOZ;
> 
> Are you Western Australia bound?When are you planning to Leave for Perth?Is it validating or permanent?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Tentatively by March / April, Not yet finalized the exact dates.


----------

